# Toad genius



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

The introduction of bufo marinus by the queensland gov authorities can now be claimed a success! Yes the little jumpers are finally knocking on the door to WA.Makes the oldfella proud to be trueblue.What cant government and science achieve if they work together and just believe in themselves.Queenslanders do not let the west aussies take all the credit for this success,it was your puppy first! Proud Australian.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 12, 2004)

wtf?


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 12, 2004)

post != reply


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Browns wtf.The World Trade Forum could be a solution and i thank this concerned queenslander! The west aussies though already have plans to ranch the little buggers and export them with royaltys payable to C.A.L.M. Thanks for concern on a serious subject.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

hey oldfella
could you explain in a bit more detail for me?
i just dont really understand whats going on

thanx matey


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't get it? What are you on about? The sky is blue and there's nothing I can do! :lol: :wink: 

World Forum will make sqwat of a difference to these animals!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Byrony. Biological disaster.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

o...










kay


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

*toad genious*

MOOSEGOOSE.Be happy and gay but not in a mardi grar way!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: toad genious*

Hey oldfella if you look back though the forums i've launched my concern about this very seriously numerous times and even suggested we here collectively at APS donate to the CSIRO to help with a solution to get rid of these dirty,filthy rotten feral things for good.Alas nobody seemed to comment or want to get a donation thread going as has been done with getting people snakes and the like on this site before.What's more important than getting rid of toads and helping out as best we can so they don't destroy anymore of our unique and prescious reptiles?

I loathe and despise them and do my fair share of keeping numbers down where i am but that's sill no solution.I still see the best way is to make them sterlie to stop the breeding cycle and introduce this everywhere toads exist which is a huge area.

I hate These mongrels with a passion mate and wtf doesn't stand for world trade forum!!!If you want to lay blame lay it on the first people that introduced the things not Queenslanders in general :twisted: 

By the way did i mention i hate toads?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: toad genious*



oldfella said:


> MOOSEGOOSE.Be happy and gay but not in a mardi grar way!



(edited - Stuff it, it's not worth the hassles :lol

This Site says *Aussie Snakes and Pythons*
Not - *Arthritis, Senility and Prostrates*. Have you got the right site? :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: toad genious*

Yeh way to go to introduce yourself to this site oldfella!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

*toad genious*

Gday Browns,I have been having fun with the subject ,as you all realize of course.Getting REAL on the subect of toads,some herps adapt to them well. Rob bredl used to keep his blue tree snakes and fresh water snakes together when he was at cardwell and throw heaps of toadlets in. The tree snakes did not touch them.He told me at the time that they learn not to eat them.At hervey bay i was surprised at the precense of black snakes and green tree snakes in the botanic gardens.If they ate toads they would of disappeared yonks ago. Cheers the oldfella. I HATE THE MONGREL THINGS TOO!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: toad genious*

Thank god OLDGUY! :lol:  I thought we had an escapee on our hands :wink:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: toad genious*

Actually olmate,i see nothing funny wwith this subject whatsoever!!!Some herps adapapt and some don't and many just won't touch them,but it goes a lot further than that along the food chain.

That doesn't surprise me that Rob would thow in some toads with tree snakes and water snakes to see what happens,green tree snakes i've never heard of eating toads and doubt that tey've learnt not to,but just don't!Did the water snakes whatever type they were eat them and what was the outcome.I know the keelback can get away with eating them and have heard that water pythons at Fogg Dam can also"not too sure bout that tho"

I still don't see the point to your first and last post,please explain a little further?

Oh yeah i forgot to mention i really,really,really hate toads :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

*toad genious*

Moose,I am but a snakelet ,not WRINKLY.although i must admitt 5 snuffed it in my nursing home last week. Cheers the oldfella.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: toad genious*

Well i'm off for a while,i look forward to more insight from you on the subject oldwiseone and i'm sure good old Fucus can explain in further detail as to what i'm getting at...lata


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

*toad genious*

Gday browns,They were keelbacks that were kept with the tree snakes at robThey would fill themselves up,whilst his tree snakes would pay no interest whatsoever.He expressed his views on reptiles eating cane toads and his views were very interesting. Try playing golf with a toad as the ball ,use the driver it works a treat! Cheers the oldfella.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: toad genious*



moosenoose said:


> *Arthritis, Senility and Prostrates*




Could you give me the address of this site please Mooser, I'd like to join. I reckon I have quite a lot to contribute there.





Greg.


----------



## farmdog (Dec 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: toad genious*

I love cane toads





when they hit the meat of the cricket bat... thumppppp.... bit messy though i'd hate to be a silly mid-on


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Farmdog,your the man,that is pure genius! Unfortunatly i have not tried the willow on toads.It shows though that aussies are thinkn all the time. Reckon thats that on this post we have all found out what toad genius is,its how to killm with flare,imagination and BRUTE FORCE. CHEERS THE OLDFELLA


----------



## farmdog (Dec 13, 2004)

golf clubs are good but it's always to messy and you get tired after a dozen or 3


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

no, no, NO
liquid nitrogen!
then smash against a wall


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

How about sticking a straw up their butt,then blow em up and chuck em against the wall,,,POP LOL

I still don't see the point you are or were trying to make.

I have many other genius ways of messing with mongrel toads :twisted:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

can you say..............fire craker?

ooowwwwwww put the straw up there then blow them up THEN tie a string and give 'em to the kiddies to play with


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

> no, no, NO
> liquid nitrogen!
> then smash against a wall



lets be thinking practically now. How about these as options:

Salting toads;
Golf Clubs (c'mon Aussie lets become the wrorld champoins at golf like we can be, toad are great practice. Just think of it, australias golf champion grew up whacking toads and became a sporting icon);
More seriously though how about an extensive education progam in schools so that everyone becomes experts in how to identify cane toads and how to identify natives, then when they can do this have a national "Clean up the cane toad day" just like Clean up Australia Day where people can either catch or kill cane toads and bring them in for a reward (ie a certificate stating how many cane toads were caught).

The biggest problem with erradicating the toads is preserving the native species in the process and I think *educating* is the best way to do that

damn radio keyboard needs new batteries


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

I used to tie one on each end of a piece of steel wire and up on the powerlines they went,what a buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Chlorine makes em fizz up a bit............


----------



## Ricko (Dec 13, 2004)

i contributed to a good couple of dozen when i was in qld at mt tambourine a while ago, i hate the blighten things. we also kicked a heap at a wall.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: RE: Toad genius*



Samma3l said:


> The biggest problem with erradicating the toads is preserving the native species in the process and I think *educatin* is the best way to do that



geez i love that word, it is the answer to all the problems..........like shoveling a diamond cause it was going to kill you with its venom :roll: 

just a simple thing like this could save our native toads, i bet lots of people would volunteer to help this too


----------



## Ricko (Dec 13, 2004)

who has set them on fire or peed on them? i would love to see them on fire hopping across the road then splat against the byull bar of a truck lol


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

I wonder how many animal rights activists like to fight for the right of the cane toad?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

Yep me,i've lit em up many times with petrol and gunpowder,really bizzare stuff!!!

Saw a huge one one night get splatterd by a car right next to me and some mates whilst under the influence of lysergenic dytholomide and man it was the funniest thing i can remember..


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

hahaha a flashback of that would be awesome


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

lol
lysergic diethylamide influenced humor + cane toads.....funny stuff i bet


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 14, 2004)

You bet it was...am flashing back now and pmsl

Bit of a location joke,like you really had to be there but those with vivid imaginations will relate lol


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 14, 2004)

I used to catch toads for the toad races up here in Nth Qld,and after all the fun and games were over my mates and i used to have our own fun.You'll find that if you have a bb gun and the toads are sitting in the possy with their heads up and front legs stretched out and you hit em under the chin they do a backflip or 2,classic stuff!!!

Have once done a biology experiment where i put a dead toad onto an ants nest and let them chew all the skin away,then i stained the bones blue somehow"stuffed if i remember how now" then mounted it in an acrylic box with some type of formulan and is probably still sitting there on the school shelf now.The ame was done with gold fish and rats but i chose toads because they suck!!!

I get em hopping into my house if i leave the front door open for 5 mins at night and they get into litle nooks and crannys you can't get em out of and eventually die...they are evil,evil critters but i guess the people in Guam think the same of our native Brown tree snake which has done just as much damage to their bird populations and have even been known to bite slleping infants and cause deaths.

Seriously why the hell doesn't anyone agree or respond to making a small donation to CSIRO to help in the study and eradication of these filthy things?As i've said before i'm happy to put in $100 for tarters and wether it be $1 or $2 every bit will help or do we all not care that these guys are spreading over our whole continent and causing irrepearable damage to our native animals?


----------



## Linus (Dec 14, 2004)

Browns,

I would be intersted in making a donation for sure. Let me know the details.

Although I despise the toads for decimating our native species, I still can't bring myself to hurt the things...it's not their fault they are an introduced species. Some may call me soft but as an animal lover I would rather find a more humane way of solving the problem.

And I'm not having a go at those that do whack them with golf clubs because i know how frustrating it would be to live with them and see the effects first hand. As a sydney sider I don't have to do that so whenever I visit Qld I still let them go on their way.

I am not sure how aggressively the govt. and it's agencies is trying to combat the toads but quite clearly it is not aggressive enough.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 14, 2004)

> Browns,
> 
> I would be intersted in making a donation for sure. Let me know the details.
> 
> ...



Every time you let another cane toad go free, you are really letting 30 000+(im sure they can breed more than once) toads eat our native wildlife. Think of it like this, if you had to sacrifice one animal to save a thousand, would you? Because this is the line of thinking we need to take. Sure its not the cane toad's fault that they are here now it doesnt mean that they should be left to take over the country.

If Australia was being invaded by another country would you still be saying "Hey guys, let the enemy live. They have just as much right to be here as we do."? Because no he doesnt, he has every right to stay in his country, not mine. Same thing with the toads.


----------



## Linus (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes I understand that Samma and like I said it upsets me enormously to see it destroying our native fauna. Thats why I am offering to donate to research. I'm not saying stand idly by and watch the toads take over the country. 

But I would personally rather get rid of them more humanely than kicking them to death. 

It's just an opinion. 

If one toad can produce 60,000 offspring a year then is kicking the odd one really going to dent the population? I think we need to stem the tide at the source - I think Browns mentioned sterilisation earlier?


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 14, 2004)

one dead toad is 60 000 less toads, that is enough motivation for me.

if you dont like whacking them, then there is another well known option involving putting them in a plastic bag and throwing them in the freezer. You cant get more Humane than that - It is the method endorsed by the RSPCA


----------



## herptrader (Dec 14, 2004)

Years ago while in Winnipeg (Canada) I saw cane toads for sale in a pet shop. I nearly fell off my feet!

I suppose in Winnipeg there is little chance of a feral population surviving long. There first winter and temperatures of -40 would slow them down a bit!


----------



## Dicco (Dec 14, 2004)

Browns, I would also be interested in making a donation, and if your going to kill a toad at least give em a big wack on the head or chuck em in the freezer, being overly cruel isn't going to slow the population any faster.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: RE: Toad genius*



Bryony said:


> no, no, NO
> liquid nitrogen!
> then smash against a wall



I'm sorry Bryony - but, DAMN!! I like your style :twisted: 

I'll bring the nitrogen, you bring the toads! :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Toad genius*

i can bring the nitrogen.........
*looks for toads*

sorry buddy no toads here........
ROAD TRIP to QLD


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Toad genius*



Bryony said:


> i can bring the nitrogen.........
> *looks for toads*
> 
> sorry buddy no toads here........
> ROAD TRIP to QLD



:lol: I did think about it -I thought you'd be closer to toady action than me in Victoria :wink: Might be a road trip! :lol: 

Okay, here's the plan (feel free to add to it):

*Esky in the backseat - we'll have to be careful of any sharp braking - otherwise my feet/ or yours/ or both of our feet will snap off and won't be able to stop the car - or power over any more toadies we see hoping across the road.

*We can scoop the toads up with a pool scoop and toss them in the esky 

*Then, using thick, nitrogen-resistant gloves we can pick them up and hurl them out the window on the road. That would look good I think 

I like it! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

*toad genious*

:twisted: Gday toad lovers,you know when your searchn in the bush and every damned thing you lift up or peer into is clogged with toads.Its really,really frustrating.The old fellas solution to the ones under tin is to place the tin down after youv checked it,and then commence to do a fredistaire on top ofit.Works a treat,helps to runin the work boots to.When you lift it to see the carnage,yuck! Their cloacas are protrudn from their mouths its really WICKED BABY! WICKED! Put me down for 20 Browns,PM with details.Rat em dont be to pussy with the things,if ya have to ,turn ya head then let them meet their maker. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: toad genious*

yay!
i'll be in it too browns

donations to CSIRO!

i can do some foot work here at work too 
doctors like to give me money


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 14, 2004)

*RE: toad genious*

OK,good stuff!!!!Will have to get in touch with CSIRO and suss it all out.Then i will post some details and let the donations begin!!!


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

YAY!
isn't progress great


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

Hope weve drawn ATTENTION to the feral problem in aus.Hope the CSIRO can employ a good HERPETOLOGIST to study and erradicate bufo marinus. ALL DONATIONS WELCOME         Send donations to. CSIRO HEAD OFFICE, LimestoneAveCampbellACT If you hate cats and foxs they are working on them too.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 16, 2004)

Good stuff olddude,can you get some account deatails to help us start making donations to this more than worth cause please?This makes me very happy to see people happy to donate whatever it is they can...good onya guys...I personally haven't been in touch with CSIRO as yet so all help will be much appreciated...let's get this show on the road!!!!


----------

